# 1988 terrapro no spark



## SideWorkWizard (9 mo ago)

In search of a manual for a 1988 terrapro thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Google.....https://myatvmanual.com/shop/yamaha/1988-yamaha-terrapro-yfp350-service-manual-download/


----------



## SideWorkWizard (9 mo ago)

NMKawierider,

thanks you tha man


----------

